# Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (16. Mai 2012)

*Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Hallo,

ich versuche seit 2 Tagen auf meinem alten Rechner Lubuntu zu installieren. Nur leider schließt sich die Installation von selbst, wenn die Installation des Grundsystems beginnt oder vorher wenn ich schon die Daten über Land, Tastatur und Nutzer angegeben habe. Das Installationsfenster verschwindet einfach. Es ist als 2. System neben WinXP geplant. Wenn ich die Installation direkt von der CD starte kommt an der selben Stelle ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit einigen Infos, rechts daneben steht in Klammern "OK"
Ich benutze die aktuelle Version von Lubuntu. Die CD habe ich unter Win, als auch mit dem mitgeliefertem Tool geprüft.

Hardware:
Amd Sempron 3000+
Ram 512mb DDr 333mhz
Radeon 9250
Asus a7v400mx
80 gb IDE festplatte

Hoffe jmd kann mit helfen

MfG
Paddy


----------



## joasas (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Test mal mit einer Live CD ob dein RAM in Ordnung ist, das könnte eine Problemursache sein.

Ansonsten rate ich zu dem alternativen Installer, der kommt mit älterer Hardware besser zurecht.

Lubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)

Welche Version hast du heruntergeladen? x86 oder x86_64?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Ok werde den ram mal testen.

habe die ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso heruntergeladen


----------



## joasas (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Was hast du jetzt? Lubuntu oder Ubuntu? Das normale Ubuntu braucht mit Gnome viel zu viel Leistung bei der Hardware.

Ich würde eher zu Xubuntu greifen (bzw. dann gleich zu Arch Linux).


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Win Xp ist schon installiert?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*



coroc schrieb:


> Win Xp ist schon installiert?


 
Ja XP ist schon drauf.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*



joasas schrieb:


> Was hast du jetzt? Lubuntu oder Ubuntu? Das normale Ubuntu braucht mit Gnome viel zu viel Leistung bei der Hardware.
> 
> Ich würde eher zu Xubuntu greifen (bzw. dann gleich zu Arch Linux).


 
Lubuntu sorry hab das L wohl nicht richtig erwischt^^


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Doppelposts bitte vermeiden

Vielleicht macht er es nicht, weil es keine Partition findet, oder verwechsle ich was?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Doch der Platz ist da. Ich habe unter Win. mit EASEUS Partition Master 9.1.1 Home Edition die Platte in 2 * 40 gb geteilt. Nachdem fehlgeschlagenem Setup zeigt mit EASEUS an das aus den 40gb speicher 2 partitionen gemacht worden. Eine die nur ca 500. mb belegt und eine mit dem rest


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Problem gelöst. Kann geschloßen werden


----------



## blackout24 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lubuntu Installation schließt sich selbst*

Es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn du die Lösung kurz vorstellst, sollte jemand das selbe Problem haben
und über dein Thread per Suche stolpern.


----------

